# USC Spring 2014 MFA Applicants (Film & TV)



## fridaynight (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to posting in the forums, but have been dabbling in it for a while doing grad school research. Since there's no thread for those applying for the Spring 2014 USC's MFA Film & TV Production program, we might as well start the conversation!


----------



## fridaynight (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone else applying for this spring?


----------



## yl_w (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm applying, the deadline's approaching.


----------



## Quixotiq (Jul 26, 2013)

I applied for Spring as well.  just waiting for october to roll up so I can get a 'yay' or 'nay'.


----------



## fridaynight (Jul 28, 2013)

Just submitted mine in last night! Now comes three months of anxiety...

Anyone exercise their option from their Fall 2013 offer to reapply for Spring 2014?


----------



## Quixotiq (Jul 28, 2013)

fridaynight said:


> Just submitted mine in last night! Now comes three months of anxiety...
> 
> Anyone exercise their option from their Fall 2013 offer to reapply for Spring 2014?


 
Sure did! I am wondering if Spring admittance is as competitive as Fall.


----------



## CLFilms (Jul 28, 2013)

I am reapplying. Hopefully they'll take me this time around. 

Here's my visual sample in case anyone wants to have a look:

Heir of the Sun
- Audio issues do take place briefly. There's nothing I could've done it.
Feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## yl_w (Jul 31, 2013)

Just a quick question for those who have applied. did you list your scholarly/research interests in the graduate application? I am wondering if we need to.


----------



## fridaynight (Jul 31, 2013)

This is my first time applying, but I "attended" one of those online information sessions and the same question came up. They said that we do not have to list anything in that section. Just to be safe I would email SCA admissions.


----------



## yl_w (Jul 31, 2013)

fridaynight said:


> This is my first time applying, but I "attended" one of those online information sessions and the same question came up. They said that we do not have to list anything in that section. Just to be safe I would email SCA admissions.


 

Thank you!


----------



## kazedragon (Aug 1, 2013)

Finished submitting my application as well. Though, I certainly have my doubts about getting in. Turns out my transcripts will arrive late and I forgot to upload a copy to the online application....... -_-
Oh well. Guess I'll be applying next time around as well.
I'll post a link to my vid too. Feedback always welcome.


----------



## fridaynight (Aug 12, 2013)

If those who have gone through the process could share, what next steps should the applicants expect as we wait until decisions are made?

Browsing through past forums it seems like interviews used to be conducted. Does anyone know if they still conduct interviews? Or would the next time we hear back from admissions is a yes, no, or wait list?


----------



## Prem Kiran (Aug 13, 2013)

which university are you applying to?


----------



## fridaynight (Aug 13, 2013)

Prem Kiran my question only refers to USC


----------



## fridaynight (Sep 9, 2013)

Received an email last week to apply for scholarships. It looks like it was sent to all prospective students.

500 word essay! Here we go!!


----------



## CLFilms (Sep 17, 2013)

fridaynight said:


> Received an email last week to apply for scholarships. It looks like it was sent to all prospective students.
> 
> 500 word essay! Here we go!!


 
Timeout. Is this your first time applying?


----------



## fridaynight (Sep 17, 2013)

CLFilms Yes! First time applying! If this semester doesn't workout then I'll be applying to the other schools in the Fall. I just received my undergrad this past May.


----------



## CLFilms (Sep 18, 2013)

fridaynight said:


> CLFilms Yes! First time applying! If this semester doesn't workout then I'll be applying to the other schools in the Fall. I just received my undergrad this past May.


 
Not to burst your bubble, but they sent that same form to everyone that applied to attend the MFA program in the fall.


----------



## fridaynight (Sep 18, 2013)

CLFilms Right, like I said earlier in the thread, it seems like the form was sent to all of those who applied and who are waiting for their admission status. I assume that its all part of the application process. 

So, no bubble bursted! lol


----------



## CLFilms (Sep 22, 2013)

If anyone needs a copy of the finance briefing about financial aide from USC, shoot me a PM. I have a copy.


----------



## yl_w (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't know if anyone's been interviewed yet, but I just received an email from one of the faculty today and we conducted the interview today as well. People from the past few years have generously shared their experience, so I thought this might be helpful to whoever is reading it now or in the future. It was around 25 minutes, and some of the questions include (paraphrased):
1) are you aware of the cost of attending USC?
2) why are in interested in USC? (Personal reasons?)
3) why do you want to pursue this field?
4) identifying filmmakers who influence you or whose work you enjoy
5) in the practical situation not everyone will be directing or producing when they get out of film school, what other roles in filmmaking do you feel your skills speak to?
6) any questions for us?

It was rather casual, but I was still very nervous and wish I had been more articulate and direct about my points. Good luck guys!


----------



## khaleesi (Sep 23, 2013)

yl_w said:


> I don't know if anyone's been interviewed yet, but I just received an email from one of the faculty today and we conducted the interview today as well. People from the past few years have generously shared their experience, so I thought this might be helpful to whoever is reading it now or in the future. It was around 25 minutes, and some of the questions include (paraphrased):
> 1) are you aware of the cost of attending USC?
> 2) why are in interested in USC? (Personal reasons?)
> 3) why do you want to pursue this field?
> ...


 

Thank you so much! I was contacted for an interview on friday and we agreed on having it tonight... I'm so nervous. Hopefully I'll do well... Who interviewed you?

Anyone else was contacted for an interview?

Btw... I'm new here, so hi!


----------



## yl_w (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Khaleesi, I was interviewed by Professor Angelo Pacifici. Who is interviewing you? And good luck!!!


----------



## Africana (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you yl_w

I I just got a call from a Professor to schedule an interview I was given the option of tomorrow or this Sunday. I chose Sunday. Good luck everyone who has an interview and who is also waiting to hear


----------



## khaleesi (Sep 23, 2013)

yl_w said:


> Hi Khaleesi, I was interviewed by Professor Angelo Pacifici. Who is interviewing you? And good luck!!!


 
I'm gonna be interviewed by Mark Harris. Thank you!


----------



## khaleesi (Sep 23, 2013)

good luck Africana!


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi all, I'm new here too, but wanted to share that I also received an email on Friday morning requesting an interview. It's scheduled for tomorrow night - so nervous/excited. Good luck everyone!


----------



## khaleesi (Sep 23, 2013)

okay I JUST finished my interview. It was very much like friendly conversation and getting to know each other. He basically asked me why I made my shortfilm about what it was. Also, why I wanted to attend USC. He talked about the money. And he asked me why I wanted to study in the States (since I'm from Peru). He asked why I wanted to be a filmmaker instead of dedicating my whole life to dance (since I am a dancer and that's what I talked about in my essay). Then he asked me if I had questions for him. Finally, he asked what I was doing right now, if I as working or not. And then we said goodbye. It was a nice 25 minute call. He said that decisions should be made in about two weeks or by the end of october at the most. 

Good luck to everyone who got contacted for an interview and to everyone who didn't! He did say that they were interviewing a few students to get to know them better. So I'm thinking they're not gonna interview everyone, it just depends on the professor reviewing your application. So if you don't get an interview you are perfectly fine.

Good luck people!


----------



## Ishan (Sep 27, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I am from India and have been doing some extensive research on Film Schools abroad and here. One thing is certain that they are quite difficult to get into. Though I would want to put some light on questions related to finances and what after USC ? Has anyone given a thought to that ?

Thanks


----------



## Ishan (Sep 27, 2013)

yl_w said:


> I don't know if anyone's been interviewed yet, but I just received an email from one of the faculty today and we conducted the interview today as well. People from the past few years have generously shared their experience, so I thought this might be helpful to whoever is reading it now or in the future. It was around 25 minutes, and some of the questions include (paraphrased):
> 1) are you aware of the cost of attending USC?
> 2) why are in interested in USC? (Personal reasons?)
> 3) why do you want to pursue this field?
> ...


 
Thanks for this information


----------



## fridaynight (Sep 27, 2013)

Ishan said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am from India and have been doing some extensive research on Film Schools abroad and here. One thing is certain that they are quite difficult to get into. Though I would want to put some light on questions related to finances and what after USC ? Has anyone given a thought to that ?
> 
> Thanks


 
I would either check on each school's website for the whole cost of attending the school.  I do recommend the book Film School Confidential for a broad understanding of what each program offers.  Although, it is a few years old and with the rising cost of tuition the numbers might be out of date.


----------



## Africana (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I had my interview today with Prof Kagan and repeating what everyone said its very casual and I think the style is nicer than other schools cause there is only one person to focus on so it's a conversation not a grilling session although I did get tongue tied trying to explain myself lol but it was a fun interview/discussion.It was a skype interview. He asked me if I had any questions and he answered them and then some of the questions he asked me/what I remember:

- if you could only make one film right now and had the resources for it, what theme would it have?
- to tell him about something weird that happened to me 
-  a filmmaker i look up to/would love to be in their head
- where do you see yourself in 5 years?
- cost of USC how I'm planning to pay for it


----------



## pnrt7 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello people,

I had my interview today with Jennifer Warren, she called me and she let me a message, and then I called her back and we talked.
the interview was like a conversation like everybody explained.
she asked me:

- do you know how USC cost and how would you pay it
- what kind of movies inspire me to make films
- why I want to go to USC
- and if I applied to any other universities.

We talked for like 25 min, and I talked a lot, I wasn't nervous so I think it was good.
I also asked her about if students that did not get an interview are still considered, and she told me that it depends of who is viewing
the application, and that I made the first cut, so now the next step is that all the admissions faculty get together to decide who is in, out or waitlisted.
I think they are still running interviews, so those who didn't get one, don't lose hope.
I am applying for the MFA in Production, and this is my second time applying. The first time that I applied I didn't get an interview
and I was not accepted.
Based from my first application I didn't change a lot of things, I just touched a little bit more my personal statement but I did change my video option.
The creative idea I kept the same, so again I think it is who is viewing your application and have the luck that is someone that liked your video, statement, etc.
Still I am not accepted yet, so I will let you know if I have more news at the end of October.

Hope this help some other students.

good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## kazedragon (Oct 2, 2013)

I also just received an email request for a skype interview. Michael Peyser is the faculty member who requested it. Not sure when it will be scheduled. Right now I am in a place with a 16 hour time difference from L.A. Based on what everyone has been saying, the interviews seem to not have a lot of pressure in them so, here's hoping it all goes good. And good luck to everyone else who has had, will have and doesn't have an interview.


----------



## fridaynight (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you all for sharing!

My interviewer caught me complete me by surprise. This past Sunday I was at a San Francisco Giants game when I received the call.  I answered and he asked me to talk for a few minutes. I hurried away from the stands and found a quiet place to talk.

He asked four questions:
- What do I want to get out of film school that I can't get outside on my own
- Which movies that influenced me to make films
- if I had questions for him about the program
- if I was aware of the costs of attending the program and how I was planning to pay for it

We had a very pleasant conversation about baseball and film school.  He said to expect decisions to be sent out in about three weeks or so.

Hope this helps! I really didn't expect to have an interview since I never received a phone call or email to schedule one. If you have not been interviewed yet, maybe you'll get a phone call out of the blue so be prepared!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## kazedragon (Oct 2, 2013)

So, about my interview. After I got off of work, I had the interview at 3:30 in the morning where I am, so the whole thing is a little fuzzy on the details.
I was asked 3 questions.
-What do I see myself doing in 5-10 years? (producing, directing, entrepreneur....)
-am I prepared for a 3 year program, or is that too long?
-how I was planning to pay for the program due to the high costs
-if I had any questions for him

That's about all the questions that were asked. The interview was for 48 minutes. I don't think I actually answered the questions completely because every time I would start to talk about the questions, we would get off topic....so I don't know if that was a good thing or a bad thing (also meaning there were other smaller questions that I don't remember because they were topic specific).

Also, he told me that he doesn't actually get to make any of the decisions, but makes recommendation that the admissions board/person can either listen to or not listen to. Which means everyone is still in the game, interview or not.

So Good Luck everyone!


----------



## CLFilms (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone hear back yet?


----------



## Quixotiq (Oct 7, 2013)

CLFilms said:


> Anyone hear back yet?


 
I received an email last friday asking if my contact info was still the same.....other than that, nada.....i assume admissions is getting ready to mail letters out...


----------



## kazedragon (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone else checking their email more often then normal? I seem to have gotten into that habit. Knowing that the admission results will be known soon is not helping either.


----------



## fridaynight (Oct 7, 2013)

Nothing since my interview last week.

I checked my Vimeo account and had one view sometime this morning. Like kazedragon I have a ritual of checking my email, this forum, my Vimeo account, and my graduation application status.

Anyone else interview in the past week?


----------



## Africana (Oct 8, 2013)

I received an email asking me for my proof of financial support since I'm an international student, the deadline is the end of this week so I guess decisions are being made this week.


----------



## fridaynight (Oct 8, 2013)

Has anyone logged into their application on Hobson's and have an application status other than:
"*Our office is reporting status for the 2013 application cycle"*


----------



## yl_w (Oct 8, 2013)

What's hobson?


----------



## fridaynight (Oct 8, 2013)

Hobson is the system USC uses to process graduate applications. Where we submitted the application.


----------



## khaleesi (Oct 8, 2013)

Nothing. Just the email asking me for my financial documents and passport since I'm an international student. I'm so nervous.


----------



## kazedragon (Oct 9, 2013)

I know it's only been about a week since my interview, so decisions may or may not have been finalized yet, but still, all this waiting is just killing me. Not to mention I actually had a few dreams about both being accepted and rejected (usually at the same time 0_0 ).
And if I don't get in, then I'll be going through all this again in the spring. 

By the way, anyone tried logging into camel yet?


----------



## CLFilms (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes. No dice.


----------



## Africana (Oct 9, 2013)

So I have managed to extend my worrying period. I won't be able to get my financial documents/money in time for Spring and without it I can't find out if I'm accepted/rejected so my application is being forward to Fall 2014 instead and will have to be reviewed all over again. So now I'm focusing on my other Fall applications as those deadlines will sneak up soon.

Good luck everyone, and try remain calm...I'm rooting for you guys!


----------



## fridaynight (Oct 10, 2013)

Africana Thanks! I hope everything works out for you! Keep us posted on your status.

I received an email early this morning about completing loan counseling so tuition and fees would be paid on time. I believe this is just standard protocol for anyone who requested loans for the year. I remember I had to do this for my undergrad loans. Anyone else who applied for student loans receive this?


----------



## CLFilms (Oct 10, 2013)

fridaynight said:


> Africana Thanks! I hope everything works out for you! Keep us posted on your status.
> 
> I received an email early this morning about completing loan counseling so tuition and fees would be paid on time. I believe this is just standard protocol for anyone who requested loans for the year. I remember I had to do this for my undergrad loans. Anyone else who applied for student loans receive this?



When you say applied for student loans, do you mean applied for FAFSA? I did that, but did not receive that email.


----------



## fridaynight (Oct 10, 2013)

As of five minutes ago, I was able to log into camel. I hope this is a good sign...


----------



## yl_w (Oct 11, 2013)

congrats! I think it means that you're in!


----------



## kazedragon (Oct 11, 2013)

Africana sucks that you've gone through all this waiting without the payoff off being able to find out yet. Good luck on all your other applications, and the forwarding of this springs as well.  

fridaynight congrats on being able to log into camel. Guess that means that decisions are really being made there.


----------



## Quixotiq (Oct 11, 2013)

I just logged into camel. but i haven't heard from USC at all.  don't want to make any hasty conclusions. maybe Ive waited so long for this that I'm in disbelief. 

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## fridaynight (Oct 11, 2013)

kazedragon said:


> Africana sucks that you've gone through all this waiting without the payoff off being able to find out yet. Good luck on all your other applications, and the forwarding of this springs as well.
> 
> fridaynight congrats on being able to log into camel. Guess that means that decisions are really being made there.


 
Like Quixotiq I am waiting patiently for the official letter. I don't want to celebrate pre-maturely even though it seems pretty clear. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hambone (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm new here and decided to stop "stalking" the forum and jump in. I too have applied to the spring mfa in film production and am patiently waiting. What is the camel system you guys have been talking about? Is it the same as the "statement of intent" page? Why do you think this means you are in? Just curious your thoughts. Cheers and good luck to everyone!


----------



## kazedragon (Oct 11, 2013)

Hambone It is the "statement of intent" page. The first part of the url is "camel," and that is what previous people have called it (on the other USC forums). It should mean that at the very least you have not been flat out rejected. You could have been wait-listed or accepted. The reason is because they have to authorize your USC ID that they gave you in order to log in. Eventually, all who are accepted will be able to log into that site.


----------



## kazedragon (Oct 11, 2013)

But just because you can't log to the site yet, also does not mean you were flat out rejected. From reading through the other forums, some people who were accepted could not log in until after actually receiving their physical letter. Some were able to after getting an E-mail acceptance. And like here, some were able to before officially hearing anything.
So, while it is not a good indication of you being rejected, it can be an indication that you have _not been_ flat out rejected....I think that sentence makes sense.


----------



## Quixotiq (Oct 14, 2013)

My moment of truth arrived last friday .... I'm in!


----------



## fridaynight (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats Quixotiq I hope I get my letter in too. I feel like getting into camel isn't official enough for me to celebrate. Hopefully it's today. It might be if I'm just up the road from you.


----------



## yl_w (Oct 14, 2013)

Congratulations Quixotiq! How did you hear?


----------



## Quixotiq (Oct 14, 2013)

yl_w said:


> Congratulations Quixotiq! How did you hear?


 
by Mail....got the letter on friday.


----------



## yl_w (Oct 14, 2013)

Congratulations again!


----------



## khaleesi (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats Quixotiq!!!


----------



## khaleesi (Oct 14, 2013)

As of right now, I can log into Camel. No official response yet, but I am finding it very very VERYYYYY hard not to get excited about this. I guess I should wait for the official response, but I am still shaking...


----------



## bsagittariusisnice (Oct 14, 2013)

khaleesi said:


> As of right now, I can log into Camel. No official response yet, but I am finding it very very VERYYYYY hard not to get excited about this. I guess I should wait for the official response, but I am still shaking...


----------



## bsagittariusisnice (Oct 14, 2013)

Writing from pennsylvania so am a little tired! But I also was just able to get into camel, and let me tell you those humps were painful and camel needs a shower badly-too many days in the desert! It's been a looooooooong road to get here-been rejected by usc sca many times before today(too embarassing to admit publicly) but the doors to film nirvana may have finally been breached-what a siege, like the siege of stalingrad (ww2) or the siege of masada(ancient israel). Am I dreaming? Or what? How long you ask? I was in high school when episode4 ofstar wars was released! Yup-true story! Good luck to all-I really don't know if I'm in, MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU!


----------



## Seong_H (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi all, Here is my updated status.
I submitted my application on Aug 1

Got 2 hits on my vimeo Sep 17/ 25
Had a phone interview, Sep 27, 
Got email from the director of admissions, Oct 4 (need of some information regarding my educational history)
Can log into Camel, TODAY, Oct 15
Hope this might be helpful.
Congrats & Good Luck Guys!


----------



## Seong_H (Oct 15, 2013)

Congrats @Quixotiq

Quick question, The big admission envelop includes the financial package too?

Or just you got it separately?


----------



## Hambone (Oct 15, 2013)

Received an acceptance email this morning that said my official letter should arrive shortly. Good luck! Moving back to LA after leaving 7 years ago. Cheers!


----------



## Quixotiq (Oct 15, 2013)

Seong_H said:


> Congrats @Quixotiq
> 
> Quick question, The big admission envelop includes the financial package too?
> 
> Or just you got it separately?


 

I received a letter on friday and today I received a folder with another letter and a certificate of my acceptance into SCA


----------



## Quixotiq (Oct 15, 2013)

So, after many months of anxiety and thoughts of 'what if I dont get in'', I made my decision online.....USC SCA was something I wanted to be part of since I was 17 and now that I am 30 I was given the opportunity to join (1st attempt)...but after a lot of deliberation I chose to decline...I hope my spot goes to one of you on this thread.  Good Luck!


----------



## Eseraele (Oct 15, 2013)

Hello! 
I feel like such an idiot for not having been a part of this thread the last three months as part of the anxious collective waiting to hear from the school. I received my admittance letter last Friday as well after my first attempt. For a moment I almost collapsed upon seeing the small envelope. For some reason I expected one of the lavish admittance packages they sent; I naively concluded an envelope meant rejection. Well just wanted to get on here and say hello to my soon to be fellow Trojans, and wish good luck to those still waiting.


----------



## kazedragon (Oct 16, 2013)

As I have been unable to log into camel, nor received any kind of email or letter yet, I must assume that I have been rejected this time around. I wish all those who got accepted the best of luck. As for me, on to the next round of applications!


----------



## fridaynight (Oct 17, 2013)

I received my letter on Tuesday! I'm so excited to start! I can't wait to see those of you who are admitted! Fight on!

kazedragon hang in there, they said they won't finish making final decisions until the beginning of November. So, I don't think it's too late yet.


----------



## yl_w (Oct 18, 2013)

Received an email yesterday about admission and the "official" letter is said to follow. They are doing it in batches so good luck everyone!


----------



## khaleesi (Oct 18, 2013)

Just received my admission letter today in the mail!!! I am so excited!!! Can't wait to meet you all!

Hang in there everyone else... they are still sending out letters, don't lose hope.


----------



## k_reade (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey everyone! I'm new to the forum. Just wanted to give some hope to those of you that hadn't hear anything. This is my second time applying. I took up the offer to use the same application from the Fall for the Spring. I thought I would get rejected again, since it was the same exact application, but this time I actually got an interview and today I got a letter in the mail telling me that I am on the waitlist. I'm just thrilled to not be rejected lol. Anyway, if you haven't heard anything yet they are sending out waitlist letters. Good luck!


----------



## kazedragon (Oct 20, 2013)

I actually just recently received a letter as well. Snail mail really is slow. Anyway, turns out I also somehow got waitlisted. So it is certainly better than I thought it would be, but it still means being in purgatory for a while longer.  Hope everyone else is having as good (I think it's good) or better luck.  Just hoping my luck holds out and a seat opens up. 

Question for all other waitlisters: Did your letter say you would receive an email with directions? Have you already received that email yet?


----------



## CLFilms (Oct 20, 2013)

Does anyone have the URL address for Camel? The one I have isn't working on my Mac.

This is the one I've been using thus far: https://camel2.usc.edu/


----------



## pnrt7 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello, I received an email that I am waitlisted for the Spring. So I will wait to see if any other seat opens up.
My email said that I will hear from the school when all the decisions are done.
So I will be crossing my fingers to see what happens.


----------



## yl_w (Oct 21, 2013)

CLFilms said:


> Does anyone have the URL address for Camel? The one I have isn't working on my Mac.
> 
> This is the one I've been using thus far: https://camel2.usc.edu/


 

https://camel2.usc.edu/AdmGradCertification/


----------



## kazedragon (Oct 24, 2013)

oh the waitlist.....it truly is a nerve racking place. At least before the waitlisting one could go onto camel, type in the things and see if by some miracle things worked. But now? I've done all I could do and must now wait....argh. 0_0


----------



## yl_w (Oct 25, 2013)

one of the admits started a facebook group for people going: https://www.facebook.com/groups/590121131024575/590556560981032

see you there!


----------



## bgardner (Oct 28, 2013)

Question to all you potential USC students - I'm applying to the Peter Stark Producing Program, and I'm wondering what you know about scholarships? I saw that fridaynight said something about receiving and email with scholarship info, but I haven't gotten anything like that. Anyways, good luck to you all! Perhaps we'll be working collaboratively on some projects in the next few years!


----------



## fridaynight (Oct 28, 2013)

bgardner To my understanding, all Cinematic Arts students apply for scholarships for the calendar year, so decisions are made by the start of the Spring semester. We were emailed an application for scholarships sometime after we submitted our applications. Again, it may be different since the producing program only has a fall admission. So the only time you would apply for scholarships would be when you have already been there a semester. My guess is to only expect receiving financial aid info during the application process.

Hope that made sense!


----------



## ADM (Oct 30, 2013)

Did anyone get in? I was placed on the wait list...Limbo my friends limbo...Does anyone know when they reply to those who are wait listed? I know admitted students need to make a decision by Friday, but I'm not sure how long it takes to narrow down the wait list.


----------



## ADM (Oct 30, 2013)

By the way I am new here. Might explain the reason I didn't initially see the other messages that answered the first part of my question. Congrats to everyone who got in.


----------



## fridaynight (Nov 4, 2013)

Have those who were waitlisted hear back from admissions? Deadline for admits to send in their letter of intent to study was due on Nov. 1st.

Also, I believe they sent out notifications to those who received scholarship awards last week.


----------



## kazedragon (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't know about any other waitlisted people, but I haven't heard anything yet. Hopefully they will let us all know sometime this week, but I would imagine that they could be filling up seats all the way up until the start of the semester (with people who commit but end up not actually enrolling). 
I will probably be calling them later tonight to ask about applying for the fall term since the deadline for that application is coming up rather soon.


----------



## kazedragon (Nov 11, 2013)

In case anyone doesn't know, I called the admissions office to check about the application for the fall with still being waitlisted. There is actually a special way for this application to be handled that will actually have instructions sent out via email after all decisions have been finalized. The deadline will also be extended.
So, perhaps for now, no news is actually good news fellow limbo-ers.


----------

